# Summer Patterns and Winter Snow



## Abubob (Jun 20, 2013)

We're all noticing the correlation between early October snow and its effects on December and even January snow. How about the correlation between summer weather patterns and winter? I've noticed that the stormier the summer the stormier the winter. Your thoughts?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 20, 2013)

I hope your correct because then north east should be way above average snow fall next season.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I certainly think we're due. If weather swings like a pendulum I'd like to think its swing for more snow!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2013)

Wishful speculation!  I always look forward to the winter prediction maps for weather sites! And I always check out skiloveland.com



Gotta Love it! (no pun intended)


----------



## Abubob (Jun 24, 2013)

dlague said:


> Wishful speculation!(no pun intended)



Of course it is. When I was young - knee high to a grasshopper young - I remember sizzling summers with multiple violent thunder storms. We would watch the thunderheads puff up as they grew. Later the following winter we had tremendous snow storms - well it all seemed tremendous but it all went away. It was a very long time ago and I don't remember precise numbers of storms.

Then in the summer of 2007 we had here in NH record breaking lightning, hail - even a tornado. That following winter record breaking snow. A remark I remember at the time was "We had rain in the forecast everyday last summer - now we have snow in the forecast everyday."

Deja Vu all over again? I hope so! Wishful speculation? You bet.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 2, 2013)

Abubob said:


> ...Wishful speculation? You bet.


+1

..but as the weather fluctuates with the more southerly than ever, for our lifetime, expect summers with more middle-Americas..ie hail, tornadoes....in the mix...y/n?   Beats me...New England has always had rock & rollin' thunderstorms in places.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 12, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I've noticed that the stormier the summer the stormier the winter. Your thoughts?



This came up the other day with a met I follow and he directly refuted the above.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 12, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> This came up the other day with a met I follow and he directly refuted the above.



So ... stormier summers lead to less stormy winters. Well ... that's just not very optimistic speculation. I like mine better. :dunce:

But seriously how was it refuted. Or was it merely contradicted.


----------

